# Aircraft instruments, need identification!



## colletorww2 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got myself a pretty good deal off of ebay last month and received it today. Now I need some help finding out which aircraft they have been in and what they are:

American Oil Pressure Gauge:






R.A.F Amperes Dial, dated 1942. From a Lancaster bomber?:





R.A.F Amperes Dial. From Spitfire?:





R.A.F Oil Temperature Gauge. From Spitfire? It as a pink label attached to it that indicates that it has been sent in for repair, but hasn't come out again. Would it be possible to find out the unit? It says: "Unit: 29 MU":





R.A.F Cockpit Dimmer Switch: 





R.A.F Volts Dial, dated 1943:





R.A.F Cockpit Dimmer Switch:





R.A.F Volts Dial, Dated 1941:





PS: I can't get take any good pictures until I get myself a better camera.

Thanks for the help!


----------

